# NASP to NFAA?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok, since no one was willing to tackle this question, i'll try.

listen to your coach for the form stuff. they're your best source that you trust already.

classes......depending on what sights and stabilizer length you use, they will have the most influence on what class you shoot.

since you use a release, you will be in the freestyle divisions.

a sight, regardless of brand and style, without a lens of any type and a total stabilizer length of 12 inches or less will be bowhunter. female bowhunter freestyle is the full title.

use a lens, that puts you in female unlimited. sometimes the word 'open' is used in place of unlimited.

no lens, but a stabilizer longer than 12 inches....unlimited/open.

lens + stabilizer + release will put you in the freestyle unlimited/open class

unlimited or open classes are often called the big boy/girl classes. dont let the bowhunter class fool ya tho. there's some people that shoot bowhunter class that can put a serious challenge or even a whoopin on some of the open shooters.

the next step up from the amateur unlimited/open is pro. thats a whole different level of play.

may your adult enjoyment of the sport build on your experiences from the NASP. congradulations on your NASP World win.


here's the adult only style/division break down for the nfaa


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

FYI, NFAA does have barebow styles that are similar to NASP and allow the use of compound bows. There are also sighted classes that allow shooting without a release.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok, i made a few mistakes......

from the nfaa rules
http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/823-2009706-NFAA Constitution and By-Laws.pdf
starts on page 28

NFAA Shooting Styles and Equipment Rules

_~leaving out bowhunter because it's as clear as mud~
~leaving out the freestyle limited and traditional because she has a release and a compound.~_

B. Barebow:
1. Archers shooting Barebow style will use bow, arrows, strings, and accessories free from any sights, marks or blemishes that may be used as a sighting aid.
2. An adjustable arrow plate may be used provided it does not extend more than ¼” above the arrow.
3. The use of stabilizers shall be permitted. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.
4. One consistent nocking point only is permitted and may be held by one or two nock locators, which shall be snap on type, shrink tubing, thread or dental floss, tied or served on the serving. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than one half inch (1/2”) above
or below the arrow nock when at full draw.
5. Only one adjustable draw check and level mounted on the bow, neither of which may extend above the arrow and a mechanical type arrow rest and cushion plunger are permitted.
6. Only gloves, tabs, or fingers shall be permitted, except in the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
7. All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching, with allowance for wear and tear. Powder on the arrow points shall be permitted as a visual aid.
8. The ends or edges or laminated pieces appearing on the inside of the upper limb shall be considered a sighting mechanism.
9. No device of any type, including arrow rest, that may be used for sighting, may be used or attached to the archer’s equipment.
10. The pylon (string clearance bar) will be allowed in this style if it is not located in the sight window.
11. Any part of the arrow rest extending more than ¼ inch above the arrow is deemed illegal in the Barebow style.
C. Freestyle:
1. Any type of sight and its written memorandum may be used.
2. Any release aid may be used provided it is hand operated and supports the draw weight of the bow and is not attached to the bow other than the bowstring. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.
3. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.
D. Freestyle Limited:
1. Any type of sight and its written memorandum may be used.
2. Release aids shall be limited to gloves, tabs and fingers. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
3. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.


----------

